# Justinphilly's 30th Bday Herf



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Saturday February 2nd at Mahogany's.. Approximate start time 7:00.

If anyone can make it, it would be nice to see you.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I plan on being there...


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Since it's your birthday, I am not going to rag on you about you actually being there. Ops too late. :ss

I plan on being there bro.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I should be able to make this.
It IS your Birthday and all.

:bl:bl:bl:bl:bl:bl:bl:bl:bl:bl


B


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

do they open at 7 AM...

Will try...


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

DriftyGypsy said:


> do they open at 7 AM...


...who the hell cares if they open at 7am


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I'll be there. 

Now the question..
What to get the guy who has everything?


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

RedBaron said:


> I'll be there.
> 
> Now the question..
> What to get the guy who has everything?


a night with my friends.. all i want, all i need.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

bump


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

It looks like Linda and I will be there... Linda wants to know if any other women will be there...


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

DriftyGypsy said:


> It looks like Linda and I will be there... Linda wants to know if any other women will be there...


my wife says she wants to come, but may use the option later in the evening to leave with one of her girlfriends (since she doesnt think its fun to sit and smoke cigars for 5+ hours.. what is HER problem?)


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

justinphilly said:


> my wife says she wants to come, but may use the option later in the evening to leave with one of her girlfriends (since she doesnt think its fun to sit and smoke cigars for 5+ hours.. what is HER problem?)


Okay... Linda was wondering if this was going to be just a boys night out, I told nah... in that case we would be going to a "Gentlemen's Club"


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

birthday bump...:bl:bl


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Bump! :chk


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

justinphilly said:


> my wife says she wants to come, but may use the option later in the evening to leave with one of her girlfriends (since she doesnt think its fun to sit and smoke cigars for 5+ hours.. what is HER problem?)





DriftyGypsy said:


> It looks like Linda and I will be there... Linda wants to know if any other women will be there...


Celeste will be coming as long as there is some womenfolk there...
The List...
Linda
Jax
Celeste
Chris,how about Ann? Celeste had a good time with her in Baltimore...


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Celeste will be coming as long as there is some womenfolk there...
> The List...
> Linda
> Jax
> ...


Good, I look forward to meeting Celeste... I think Chris said his wife is going skiing this weekend, that is how he was able to come up.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Wife is skiing (although she had a great time in Bmore with Celeste and cant wait to go to beach) :tu


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

birthday bumparoo:bl


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

List of Attendees...

1) Justinphilly
2) Redbaron
3) Greatandpowerfuloz
4) driftygypsy
5) germantownrob
6) bongoy
7) gts21
8) ??


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

List of Attendees...

1) Justinphilly
2) Redbaron
3) Greatandpowerfuloz
4) driftygypsy
5) germantownrob
6) bongoy
7) gts21
8) Dave and Celeste


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

List of Attendees...

1) Justinphilly
2) Redbaron
3) Greatandpowerfuloz
4) driftygypsy & Linda
5) germantown*MOM*
6) bongoy
7) gts21
8) Dave and Celeste


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

What Time are people going to start showing up?
When it opens? Afternoon (1-2ish)?, evening?


Does anyone know?

JUSTIN
When are you showing up?

B


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

justinphilly said:


> Saturday February 2nd at Mahogany's.. *Approximate start time 7:00.*
> 
> If anyone can make it, it would be nice to see you.





GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> What Time are people going to start showing up?
> When it opens? Afternoon (1-2ish)?, evening?
> 
> Does anyone know?
> ...


I plan on being there by 5pm.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> What Time are people going to start showing up?
> When it opens? Afternoon (1-2ish)?, evening?
> 
> Does anyone know?
> ...





justinphilly said:


> Saturday February 2nd at Mahogany's.. Approximate start time 7:00.
> 
> If anyone can make it, it would be nice to see you.


:tpd:, seriously, he's bringing me .


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

bonggoy said:


> I plan on being there by 5pm.


If you're showing up at 5pm,we will come up early.Celeste says we WILL be driving home tomorrow night.

The fancy schmancy restaurant aside,where is there to eat nearby,or is mahogs ok for dinner?


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> If you're showing up at 5pm,we will come up early.Celeste says we WILL be driving home tomorrow night.
> 
> The fancy schmancy restaurant aside,where is there to eat nearby,or is mahogs ok for dinner?


There are plenty of restaurants in that block. There's a french, cuban, and italian restaurants nearby.

Mahogany serves sandwiches (Prosciutto and Roast Beef are good), pizzas and other normal stuff.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> If you're showing up at 5pm,we will come up early.Celeste says we WILL be driving home tomorrow night.
> 
> The fancy schmancy restaurant aside,where is there to eat nearby,or is mahogs ok for dinner?


Pietros...Italian Restaurant is a couple blocks down the street...between 17th and 18th right on Walnut. Great brick oven pizza and pasta dishes are very good too!

Not "fancy schmancy"! :tu


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

I won't be able to make it . Happy B-day justin ! Hope that a great time is had by all who attend . :bl :ss


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Last night was great... it was good to see everybody last night... and nice meeting those I hadn't met before.

I thing, I left my lighter on the table did anyone pick it up after I left. It is a Zippo with Z-plus insert.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Great celebration last night. It was nice seeing everyone again and meeting some new friends as well. Hope you had a fun night, Justin.

Brian...hope everything went well with the truck.

Oh and Gypsy...



DriftyGypsy said:


> I thing, I left my lighter on the table did anyone pick it up after I left. It is a Zippo with Z-plus insert.


Rob has your lighter. Glad we had "mom" to look after us!


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Blake Lockhart said:


> Rob has your lighter. Glad we had "mom" to look after us!


Thanks... and did you ever see a prouder Poppa than Germantown*MOM *


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Blake Lockhart said:


> Rob has your lighter. Glad we had "mom" to look after us!





DriftyGypsy said:


> Thanks... and did you ever see a prouder Poppa than Germantown*MOM *


Only in a Bizzaro World could Rob be called "Mom". :r

Glad you all had a good time...who drove Justin home?


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Many thanks to everyone for coming, and celebrating my 30th.. It was great seeing all of you, and I appreciate the fact that I could smoke some great cigars with some even better friends..

Oh, and yeah, Rob IS TOTALLY transformed!


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

justinphilly said:


> Oh, and yeah, Rob IS TOTALLY transformed!


But in a good way... fatherhood does agree with him...


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Last night was great... it was good to see everybody last night... and nice meeting those I hadn't met before.
> 
> I thing, I left my lighter on the table did anyone pick it up after I left. It is a Zippo with Z-plus insert.


I had fun talking with you and Linda last night, great to see you both. PM me your addy and I will send the lighter to you, I think that will be the easiest way to get it back. 


icehog3 said:


> Only in a Bizzaro World could Rob be called "Mom". :r
> 
> Glad you all had a good time...who drove Justin home?


U can't even pour more than a couple drinks into Justin :chk 



justinphilly said:


> Many thanks to everyone for coming, and celebrating my 30th.. It was great seeing all of you, and I appreciate the fact that I could smoke some great cigars with some even better friends..
> 
> Oh, and yeah, Rob IS TOTALLY transformed!


Great to celebrate your 30th brother with you and lovely wife and a great group of friends. Your adobted boy Mikey is just so cute and sweet, can't wait to have a cigar with him when he grows up .

Good times. I talked with Tom when we were all leaving and he wanted to thank us all for spending boocoo doe at his place.


----------

